# Removing manufacturer marking



## Charlie68 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi all.

Need some ideas. You would think after all the years I have been married, I would think to ask more questions.

Building a “she-shed” for the better half and am working on the inside walls. To save money and because the lady agreed to it, I was going to use ¼ inch OSB. I thought she was going to paint the OSB. Wrong!! She wanted the shaving style look of OSB. Unfortunately the sheets all have the manufacturer’s logo and part number inked along the entire length of the smooth side of the sheet. 

I could try sanding each sheet but ¼ inch is thin to begin with so I am not keen on that. Anyone know of a chemical I could try that would not weaken the sheet. Otherwise I think I will have to exchange them for sanded plywood.

Thanks for any ideas

Charlie


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Most inks are now organic, mostly vegetable oil based with lamp black added in. You might do well to buy a sample with that same ink, and try solvents of all types on it to see what works best. It may be that you can't remove the lamp black completely, but you might be able to dilute it so it isn't obvious. Which solvents? Mineral spirits and alcohol would be my starting point. Splash it on paper towels, press the towel to the ink, remove and press dry paper towels to see what comes off. 
Treat only a little portion at a time until you find some combination that works. I wouldn't soak it because it might affect the glue that holds the chips together. If that happens, she will have to pick a paint color she likes and just enjoy the texture.


----------

